# Should Kiwifarms hold a “Faggot of the Year” awards ceremony?



## SigSauer (Sep 27, 2018)

I stole this idea from EDF. It’s actually pretty fun. You get to have a vote for who the biggest faggot of the current year is at the end of the year.


----------



## Null (Sep 27, 2018)

Would probably instigate infighting which I'm against. Internal harmony is really all we've got on a bad day.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 27, 2018)

Null said:


> Would probably instigate infighting which I'm against. Internal harmony is really all we've got on a bad day.


You mean between EDF and KF?


----------



## Null (Sep 27, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> You mean between EDF and KF?


No, internal as in within the community.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 27, 2018)

@Fagnasty would win every single year
It wouldnt be a fair competicion


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 27, 2018)

Bring back the Julays instead.


----------



## polonium (Sep 28, 2018)

Just get a trophy and engrave it with @bearycool and every year from now until the heat death of the universe.
There, I spared you the effort of holding a competition.


----------



## bearycool (Sep 28, 2018)

polonium said:


> Just get a trophy and engrave it with @bearycool and every year from now until the heat death of the universe.
> There, I spared you the effort of holding a competition.



There was one year on EDF I did almost get nominated 


the autist of dojima said:


> @Fagnasty would win every single year
> It wouldnt be a fair competicion



Lol, so basically Fagnasty and I would have an infinite duel till the end of time.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 28, 2018)

bearycool said:


> There was one year on EDF I did almost get nominated
> 
> 
> Lol, so basically Fagnasty and I would have an infinite duel till the end of time.



moarlike infinite cockduel amirite?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Oct 24, 2018)

Null said:


> Would probably instigate infighting which I'm against. Internal harmony is really all we've got on a bad day.



Like cigarettes and cheap scotch.


----------



## goku_black (Oct 31, 2018)

yes because i know that i win it every year.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 7, 2018)

goku_black said:


> yes because i know that i win it every year.


Fuck off straight


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 7, 2018)

I nominate Bryan.


----------



## oddish (Nov 11, 2018)

hey now!


----------



## The Un-Clit (Nov 14, 2018)

The Un-Clit said:


> moarlike infinite cockduel amirite?




Holy shit, I literally have no memory of posting this.

A good argument to start laying off the liquor before hitting Teh Farms I guess.


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2018)

Depends on who you nominate.


----------

